# Digitech 2101 Vs. 2120 &2112



## Metal Ken (Jan 9, 2006)

Chris, in all his wisdom has convinced to get a Digitech 2101. I saw there's also a 2120 & 2112 (2120 even has the artist chip too). What are the differences between them? Are the higher #'s better? or should i stick with trying to get a hold of a 2101?


----------



## Scott (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a 2120 here, I liked it but never played a 2101. a 2112 and 2120 are basically the same thing. The 2112 can be upgraded to a 2120 easily and the difference is basically just patches and 1 or 2 effects.


----------



## Kevan (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a 2101 Artist (stand alone) and a 2101 Pro (matched with my Rivera TBR-2SL). Both are great, well-built units that produce some excellent digital effects.

I use them 95% of the time for reverb, chorus, and/or delay. They mix really well with tube amps.

It will take you a little while to program it, but once you've done one, you'll be able to whip out new ones in a flash.

Customer support for the 2101's is a little sketchy (Digitech didn't even know they *made* a Pro version. LOL), but there are a bunch of online support sites.

Oh- and foot controller= good, esp. if you plan to use it live.

If I remember correctly, a feature found on the 2101's was removed from the 2112 (and 2120). I'm not sure if it was the XLR-outs, or the cabinet emulator....someone will remind me. 
It's a feature that many enjoy having that's missing from the later units.

Models:
2101 Studio
2101 Artist
2101 Limited Edition (Artist chipset upgrade; colored faceplates)
2101 Pro (v3.0 chipset upgrade; chrome and colored faceplates)

2112 Studio
2112 Artist (purple faceplate)
2112 Limited Edition (colored faceplates)

2120 Artist (purple faceplate only)

Corrections welcome.


----------



## Scott (Jan 10, 2006)

Kevan said:


> If I remember correctly, a feature found on the 2101's was removed from the 2112 (and 2120). I'm not sure if it was the XLR-outs, or the cabinet emulator....someone will remind me.
> It's a feature that many enjoy having that's missing from the later units.



That would be the XLR-outs. There is cabinet emulation on the 2112/2120. Also, there is no headphones jack on the 2112/2120


----------

